# Pour le meilleur et / comme  pour le pire



## juanelico

traduccion exacta de "nous nous sommes unis pour le meilleur et pour le pire"?; de momento tengo puesto "nos unimos para lo bueno y lo malo", pero el problema es que luego tengo un juego de palabras... en fin, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

"pour le meilleur et pour le pire" es una cita de la ceremonia de casamiento. Por ello entiendo que traducirlo como "para lo bueno y para lo malo" es la mejor traducción. En todo caso, pásanos el juego de palabras y a lo mejor podemos buscar una solución.

Un saludo


----------



## juanelico

Gracias Talant, el juego de palabras era: "... nous serons unis pour le meilleur et pour le pire. Je ne pense qu'au meilleur. Le pire est derriére moi". 
Mi traduccion es la siguiente: " ... estaremos unidos para lo bueno y para lo malo. Solo pienso en bueno. He dejado lo malo atras". 
Creo que lo dejare asi. Muchas gracias.


----------



## juanelico

errata: era "solo pienso en LO bueno..."


----------



## Talant

juanelico said:


> Gracias Talant, el juego de palabras era: "... nous serons unis pour le meilleur et pour le pire. Je ne pense qu'au meilleur. Le pire est derriére moi".
> Mi traduccion es la siguiente: " ... estaremos unidos para lo bueno y para lo malo. Solo pienso en lo bueno. He dejado lo malo atr*á*s".
> Creo que lo dejare asi. Muchas gracias.



Me parece buena la traducción. No veo por qué querías cambiar "para lo bueno y para lo malo"

Un saludo


----------



## totor

coincido con talant en cuanto a la ceremonia de casamiento, y la fórmula correcta es:

*en la suerte y en la desgracia*.


----------



## totor

no había reparado en el juego de palabras. considerando eso, la traducción de juanelico es correcta.


----------



## Mathew66

Hola todos!
Quiero saber como se dice en español "pour le meilleur et pour le pire".Se dice esta frase durante la boda. No pienso que se dice "para el mejor y para el peor"...?
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mathew66 said:


> Hola todos!
> Quiero saber como se dice en español "pour le meilleur et pour le pire".Se dice esta frase durante la boda. No pienso que se dice "para el mejor y para el peor"...?
> Muchas Gracias!



*Para lo mejor y para lo peor*, ne s'emploie guère. 

Dans la langue courante, la traduction de *pour le meilleur et pour le pire* est *para bien y para mal.*

Ceci dit, dans les mariages il me semble que le curé dit *hasta que la muerte os separe* (les curés espagnols ont toujours été très déchirants...).


----------



## Mirelia

Nueva pregunta​
En la celebración de matrimonio aquí también se usa, por ejemplo, "en la salud y en la enfermedad". Que suena un poco menos "déchirant" (fijate, Víctor Pérez), quizá un poco más alentador (no quisiera decir "ingenuo")...

Al margen de esto, volviendo a la consulta, la derivo en la siguiente que suele aparecer en los textos: simplemente decir que se hace algo "pour le pire". Contexto: X e y, "accouplés pour le pire" (se está refiriendo a ciertas secuelas de Mayo del 68 en Francia). ¿Cómo lo traducirían? Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirelia said:


> En la celebración de matrimonio aquí también se usa, por ejemplo, "en la salud y en la enfermedad". Que suena un poco menos "déchirant" (fijate, Víctor Pérez), quizá un poco más alentador (no quisiera decir "ingenuo")...
> 
> Al margen de esto, volviendo a la consulta, la derivo en la siguiente que suele aparecer en los textos: simplemente decir que se hace algo "pour le pire". Contexto: X e y, "accouplés pour le pire" (se está refiriendo a ciertas secuelas de Mayo del 68 en Francia). ¿Cómo lo traducirían? Gracias desde ya.



Como ya sabes, *Mirelia*, "accouplés pour le pire" significa literalmente *unidos para lo peor*.
Para saber más, deberías darnos algo más de contexto ya que podría darse que esos dos... "entes" (no sé de qué se trata) se unieran para sufrir juntos o quizá para hacer sufrir juntos...


----------



## Mirelia

Como ya sabes, *Mirelia*, "accouplés pour le pire" significa literalmente *unidos para lo peor*.
Para saber más, deberías darnos algo más de contexto ya que podría darse que esos dos... "entes" (no sé de qué se trata) se unieran para sufrir juntos o quizá para hacer sufrir juntos... 

El libro que estoy traduciendo discurre entre la desazón y la ironía. Esta no es su única característica, por cierto, pero una de las principales. Otra, más marcada aún en el nivel estilístico, es la alusión. Si puse X e Y es: 1, porque precisar la denominación de esos entes no ayudaría nada a quien no hubiese leído el libro entero; 2, porque explicitar yo misma, traductora, en qué consistió "lo peor", es tarea a la que renuncio prudentemente, por imposible. Significaría hacer en el Foro una minuciosa reseña del texto.
Simplemente, hice la consulta por si alguien tenía a mano una solución menos literal. 
No creo haberte dado muchos elementos, pero de que te he contestado no tengo dudas...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mirelia:

Creo  recordar que en España se dice también, en la celebración del matrimonio: para lo bueno y para lo malo, en la salud y en la enfermedad, en la riqueza y en la pobreza. (No sé si lo he colocado en el orden adecuado, pero es la fórmula completa).

Por lo cual sería: *para lo malo*; cuando nosotros decimos "para lo peor". Y podría usar perfectamente.

¿Lo decís igual allí y te podría valer así?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mirelia

Hola, Gévy: 

En realidad, la fórmula usual aquí (se me ocurre que también en España) es "para bien o para mal". Sonaría muy raro decir "para lo bueno y para lo malo".
Ahora bien, mi consulta está motivada por el hecho de que en el libro (y no es la primera vez que me encuentro con esto en textos franceses) se dice sólo "pour le pire". Parece que no me queda otra solución que la literal, que en castellano "hace ruido". Por eso consulté, por si a alguien se le ocurría otro recurso. E insisto: no dice "pour le meilleur et pour le pire", sino sólo lo último. Ah!: no se trata del acto matrimonial, nada que ver.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Una variante, *Mirelia*, aunque solo sea para descartar: 

*- unidos para hacer daño
- unidos para dañar*

(¿me equivoco o es un texto pelín reaccionario? )


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mirelia:

La fórmula "para lo bueno y para lo malo" es la que se emplea para las bodas en España. No me he equivocado. Puede que te suene raro, pero se dice así aquí. Y distinguimos entre "para lo bueno y para lo malo" de "para bien y para mal", el mensaje que encierran sendas expresiones es totalmente distinto. 

Y volviendo a tu frase, aunque no empleen en francés "pour le meilleur et pour le pire", obviando "pour le meilleur" no deja que la referencia a "pour le meilleur et pour le pire " de las bodas (más hablando de emparejamiento) se evidencia. No solemos emplear las dos partes de la oración por separado, así que cuando lo hacemos, evidentemente pensamos en la expresión entera. Eso es lo que quería decirte.

Me parece importante conservar esta intención, pero sólo es mi opinión.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mirelia

Gévy, qué tal:

Bueno, creo que el hilo se ha enredado un poco. Suele pasar. Más aún cuando el tema se retomó en un hilo iniciado mucho antes por parte de otro forero. Digo esto por tu "No me he equivocado". Si lo dices por mí, acabo de releer mis posts y no veo que yo haya objetado en ningún momento la fórmula de los matrimonios en España, tema del que lo ignoro todo y que tú nos has aclarado desde tu post del día 23.
Cuando en un post anterior mencioné la locución "para bien o para mal", no me refería en absoluto a esa fórmula, ni allá ni aquí. No sé si estuve ambigua, es posible, de ahí que se haya tomado del modo en que se tomó. Me refería al modo habitual en que se traduce al castellano la frase completa "pour le meilleur et pour le pire" (cuando no se trata de una boda, claro). En mi post nº 10 volví a aclarar que mi consulta tenía un contexto totalmente distinto. 
Es evidente que mi ignorancia de la fórmula matrimonial francesa me impidió relacionar el "pour le pire" con ella. El problema está en que, advertido esto, lingüísticamente tengo que tomar otro camino pues de lo contrario voy derechito al impasse.

Víctor: gracias por tu nuevo aporte. Lo tendré en cuenta.

Y sigo agradeciendo...


----------



## totor

Ahora que leo tus posts con la cabeza un poco más despejada, Mirelia, lo primero que se me ocurre es una frase muy remanida de nuestro Borges:

"No los une el amor sino el espanto."

No sé si te servirá de mucho, y tampoco sé qué libro estás traduciendo, pero dentro del poco contexto con que contamos, y no sé bien por qué, esa frase no me hace ruido en absoluto.


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias, Totor, tu sugerencia es más que atractiva, pero no me puedo tomar esas libertades en un libro de Jean-Claude Milner. Vos comprenderás. O no. Pero bueno... así son las cosas.
En cuanto al contexto, me explayé al respecto en mi post nº 12.


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> no me puedo tomar esas libertades en un libro de Jean-Claude Milner.



¡Más bien que no!

Ni de él ni de ningún otro.

Más que una sugerencia de traducción, lo que yo quería era expresar un sentimiento que está totalmente plasmado en esa frase de Borges.

Pero utilizarla literalmente es absolutamente inviable, por cierto.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mirelia:

Tus explicaciones me habían confundido bastante, sí, siento haber sido tan pesada. 
La falta de contexto preciso, el que lleva el autor a decir esta frase, molesta bastante para saber cómo pillar la frase tan  corta que nos das. ¿X e Y son personas? ¿A qué tipo de unión se refiere el autor y porque esta unión es tan negativa? No queremos saber todo el libro, pero estos detalles nos serían absolutamente necesarios. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nikem

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos

Hola. Para no seguir enredando el hilo de "pour le meilleur et pour le pire", abro este otro con una frase muy similar:  *pour le meilleur comme pour le pire*. ¿Saben cuál es su significado?​ 

le renforcement de la surveillance morale exercée par les médias qui, *pour le meilleur comme pour le pire,* fonctionnent de plus en plus comme ...


A mí se me ocurre éste:

el fortalecimiento de la vigilancia moral ejercida por los medios que, *para mejor o para peor,* funcionan cada vez más como...


----------



## suroeste

¡Hola Nikem!

Creo que tienes razón. Por lo menos es el sentido...

Saludos

SO


----------



## Gévy

Hola Nikem:

En tu frase lo traduciría por "para bien o para mal".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nikem

Eso es lo que estaba buscando, Gévy. 
¡Muchas gracias a ambos!


----------



## Pluma Dorada

juanelico said:


> traduccion exacta de "nous nous sommes unis pour le meilleur et pour le pire"?; de momento tengo puesto "nos unimos para lo bueno y lo malo", pero el problema es que luego tengo un juego de palabras... en fin, gracias de antemano.



También he escuchado "en los buenos y en los malos tiempos" en muchas ocasiones. Esto respetaría el matiz de situación indefinida que pudiera ocurrir, tanto positiva como negativa, sin limitarse a la salud o la enfermedad etc. Su propuesta de "nos unimos para lo bueno y lo malo" respeta también este carácter general e indefinido, pero me suena algo más literaria y evocadora la propuesta que le señalo, que es casi una frase hecha que he escuchado frecuentemente.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pero humildemente creo que no se trata aquí de los "tiempos": "en lo bueno y lo malo", según este contexto particular, parece, como han señalado anteriormente, la mejor opción.


----------



## Pluma Dorada

Hola Leon! Gracias por su comentario! Volví a leer el contexto y considerando el juego de palabras que viene después, "en lo bueno y en lo malo" o "para lo bueno y para lo malo" podrían funcionar bien en este caso. En el caso del matrimonio como mencioné ayer, he escuchado mucho "en los buenos y en los malos tiempos", y he escuchado frecuentemente también, incluso en el registro popular "en las buenas y en las malas" (donde se infiere que se habla de ocasiones), pero ciertamente con el juego de palabras que viene después quedan menos opciones. Saludos y hasta la próxima!


----------

